# Will flavour degrade without nicotine?



## Noobvapes (24/6/16)

Hey guys wanted to know if flavour degrades without nicotine added to the mix. I want to steep some coffe blend for 5-6 weeks but i know if i ad the nic it will go all shitty by then.

Thanks!

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Viper_SA (24/6/16)

That is nkt long at all for steeping. Almost all imported juices steep longer than that with shipping times


----------



## Andre (24/6/16)

No, it should not degrade without nicotine at all. As far as I know nicotine has no preserving qualities.


----------



## Spydro (24/6/16)

All eliquid's can go bad eventually, whether they have nic in them them or not. Nicotine accelerates it. But proper cold storage slows degradation/oxidation to the point that they can be "held" for 2 or more years even with nic in them (3+ with special blend nic free bases). I store all my largest bottles of liquids except the mod refill bottles in freezers, in glass bottles filled to the top so no air is trapped in them to slow oxidation even more (250ml, 500ml and 1000ml). The larger refill bottles in the cold of the refrigerator (120ml), and use smaller 30ml or 60ml bottles on my desk to actually refill mods. I use 1000ml bottles to refill two 500ml; 500ml to refill two 250ml, 250 ml to refill two 120ml (+ a 30ml+) so they are all always filled to the top when in the freezers. I use those just in the cold of the refrigerator up so fast the trapped air in them doesn't have time to oxidize them. The liquids will not freeze at normal cold storage temps, but depending on the blend can get thicker and need a short thaw to dispense easier. Since I run VG Heavy to 100% VG liquids mine do need to warm up a little before I can transfer them. Just a few minutes is all though sitting in room temperature.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------

